# 98 acat 454 carb problem



## TEXASBAGMAN

I have read that the 1998 arctic cat 454 carb could be changed out and replaced with a dvx 400 2004-2008 carb. Does anyone know for sure. Point me in the direction of info. Thanks.


----------



## whoolieshop

seems to be that the 454 and the DVX had nearly the same motor just different carbs. Here's a thread I found about it;
 1997 Bearcat 454 - upgrades - ArcticChat.com - Arctic Cat Forum


----------

